# Calling all Geezers.......



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2007)

Well, since there was such a big response to the "Calling all Youngsters" thread, I figured we might as well have one for the "26 and up" crowd on this board. I admit I was amazed to see so many young people on the board myself but look forward to hearing from the older gen-x'ers and even the baby boomers  

I'm 38 years old and a BBW

Oh, and please stipulate whether you are BBW, BHM, FA, FFA, Feeder, etc.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 6, 2007)

27.5 over here. 

I'm diggin' the late 20s. It's good stuff.


----------



## Damon (Apr 6, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Well, since there was such a big response to the "Calling all Youngsters" thread, I figured we might as well have one for the "26 and up" crowd on this board. I admit I was amazed to see so many young people on the board myself but look forward to hearing from the older gen-x'ers and even the baby boomers
> 
> I'm 38 years old



I'm 35 what are we supposed to be talking about? Besides being old.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2007)

Damon said:


> I'm 35 what are we supposed to be talking about? Besides being old.




It's just a poll of how old people are here and if they are BBW, BHM, FA, etc.  

It was a cheap copy of the youngster thread


----------



## imfree (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm 51 and the anti-obesity people can't figure out 
how I can even be alive, being 412lbs at 5'8", severely diabetic,
and on oxygen(lungs are fine--central nervous system disorder)!!!
I feel great almost all-the-time!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 6, 2007)

Can someone start a new thread for dinosaurs like me?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> Can someone start a new thread for dinosaurs like me?



This is it  you fit right in


----------



## rainyday (Apr 6, 2007)

I qualify.  I'm 41, but I've been pleasantly surprised to find this age doesn't feel anything like I always expected it too. I don't feel old, creaky and stodgy at all, and I sure don't have all the answers like I thought I would by now. Most days I feel about 12 still.

ETA: Forgot to add the SSBBW part.


----------



## Tragdor (Apr 6, 2007)

*sets up a booth to sell Ben-Gay, Rolling Stones albums, senseable shoes, and Viagra to my elders*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 6, 2007)

Tragdor said:


> *sets up a booth to sell Ben-Gay, Rolling Stones albums, senseable shoes, and Viagra to my elders*



You joke, but I want you to know, the women of this thread are in our PRIME.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2007)

^^^ Amen Sister


----------



## Jes (Apr 6, 2007)

I never really understand what that prime thing was all about...til I hit this age.

and my my my.

my my.

you know those stories? the magical ones where suddenly, a kid realizes he can fly?

well i'm starring in that movie right now. and it's only slightly different than flying.  *wink*


----------



## fatlane (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm 39, but I tell everyone I'm 53 when asked how old I am.

Needless to say, they think I look FANTASTIC for my age.


----------



## Seth Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm still 26. 

... 

Oh, alright, I'll say some more. I'm not a BHM, I'm a scrawny pale guy, but rumour has it that "chicks dig" those types. I've loved big women ever since the onset of puberty (before then girls had cooties, you know) and became very open and unashamed about it in college. Yes, female weight-gain is a turn-on for me (along with some other things), but I doubt I qualify for the "feeder" label...I just don't like the term; it sounds clinical to me. And, believe me, if food is to be used in a romantic or erotic manner, there should be nothing clinical about it (unless there is a doctor/nurse roleplaying fantasy thrown in there, but I digress...). To clarify: ladies, I'll buy you dinner, but I won't harp on you to lick your plate clean.  

Currently, I live in sin with my girlfriend, who not only weighs twice what I do, but is a decade older than me as well (she actually saw all of those 80s bands I love in concert, for which I both envy and resent her). I'm technically a polyamourist, but not practising namely because people scare/disappoint/annoy me. 

That should hold you all for a while.


----------



## Smushygirl (Apr 6, 2007)

I am a 44 year old SSBBW. Gotta love me!:batting:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 6, 2007)

The Nedster will be 56 in July. The 55-year has been dignified and enjoyable after all the rough&tumble.


----------



## prickly (Apr 6, 2007)

.............the youngster's thread has over 140 replies, and this one less than 20. older people just can't be arsed it would seem!


----------



## Observer (Apr 6, 2007)

Not really. Its just that us 250 lb geezers in our sixties have to push harder to keep these young kids from overtakibng us. I know how to work a comptometer by hand and cipher wiuth a pencil, but those days are obsolete and gone.


----------



## Isa (Apr 6, 2007)

39 years young here and very much a ssbbw.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 6, 2007)

As a gentleman of sixty-one, I find it somewhat presumptuous that you kiddies in your twenties and thirties consider yourselves geezers: I doubt that all of you together own more than two packages of Depends.

Think about it while you have your milk and cookies.


----------



## Jes (Apr 6, 2007)

Smushygirl said:


> I am a 44 year old SSBBW. Gotta love me!:batting:



and love you we do!

(now i sound like yoda.)


----------



## William (Apr 6, 2007)

No!!!!

It is just that we forget

William 



prickly said:


> .............the youngster's thread has over 140 replies, and this one less than 20. older people just can't be arsed it would seem!


----------



## Obesus (Apr 6, 2007)

....gonna be 56, thar', kiddies! 310 pounds o' fabulous fun! (In a Holy Man kinda' way)....yup, thar', them gol durn wimmen!


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 6, 2007)

Forum Header said:


> Hello CleverBomb it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks, why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or just engage in a conversation with another member in any one of our forums?



...and then this thread comes up.
Well, I suppose it's fate or something.

I'm a FA feeling a bit older than his years at the moment due to a recent injury.
The injury will pass, as will my 40th birthday here in a few months.
The rest seems to be permanent...

-Rusty


----------



## Damon (Apr 6, 2007)

One cool thing I can say about myself is that people dont think I look my age.


----------



## TallFatSue (Apr 6, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> As a gentleman of sixty-one, I find it somewhat presumptuous that you kiddies in your twenties and thirties consider yourselves geezers


Agreed. It's funny how many people start to feel old at 25, when statistically speaking they're only 1/3 through the average lifespan. I'm 49 going on 50, so I'm about 2/3 of the way, and before long I'll officially be a senior citizen.

Sayyyyy, ya don't suppose all the young'uns who consider themselves old are wannabes? Could be, because at my age a lot of things in life are finally starting to make sense, so thanks to my sage whiz-dumb I'm developing an aura of enlightened serenity. Either that, or at my age I just feel that life is too short to let much upset me anymore.


----------



## fatlane (Apr 6, 2007)

I need a cane to walk and I'm cranky as hell. I'm old and I don't make friends because it'll just be someone else I'll have to bury.

It's all a state of mind. You're as young as you think you are and in my mind, I'm 53.


----------



## imfree (Apr 6, 2007)

TallFatSue said:


> ..........Either that, or at my age I just feel that life is too short to let much upset me anymore.


 I noticed that, too, after I passed 50. Things go better, too, 
since I don't take myself so damned seriously anymore!


----------



## Pear320 (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm getting so old, I go to beauty shops just to get estimates . . :blink:


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 6, 2007)

Everyone seems to think I look older than I am. I had hoped that would stop when I turned 18... a decade ago. Damn I'm old.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2007)

Jes said:


> and love you we do!
> 
> (now i sound like yoda.)



and I look like Yoda


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 7, 2007)

1)

How did (I know 'how'--I'm just saying)--how did we decide valid demographic division here at Dims lies in only <25 and 25>? That's kinda...unhelpful.


2)

I am 40. I don't feel like it, but that is the age. A big *round* *4-0*. 
A big, fat, jiggly, lush, succulent, podgy, curvy, juicy, squishy, swaying, tubby, cushy, plump, zaftig, plush, generous, ample, fleshy, *round FORTY*.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 7, 2007)

I'll be 44 in December (God that _*sounds*_ old) but I don't feel it, most of the time. In my head I'm still 25! 

I'm told I don't look nearly 44 either, so I'm happy about that! :bow: :batting:

Oh, and I'm a BBW, thank you very much....


----------



## Krissy12 (Apr 7, 2007)

31 yr. old BBW here. Stuck somewhere between the ages. I can still safely date the 25-45 yr. olds.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Apr 7, 2007)

Ahhhh I fondly remember my 20's,loved my 30's and the 40's have been good to me...I wait with baited breath for my 50's..I have a few short months to go and I will know what they are like...I am going to crow from the roof tops that I am a half a century old..I was told I wouldn't make it to this age since I was such a wild youngun....LOL I am a BBW and have been for more then half of my life..


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 7, 2007)

Damon said:


> I'm 35 what are we supposed to be talking about?



Who is the better Captain Kirk or Picard? 

BTW: It's Kirk, obviously. Praise be Shatner.


----------



## fatmac (Apr 7, 2007)

44 here. Just over 305lb BHM. I am old enough to be able to enjoy being this age and big enough to enjoy being this size...


----------



## Blackbean (Apr 7, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Who is the better Captain Kirk or Picard?
> 
> BTW: It's Kirk, obviously. Praise be Shatner.



Crunch


----------



## Tina (Apr 7, 2007)

I am Mrs. Robinson to my boy toy, Biggie, and I'm fine with it that way.  

At 340 or so lbs, I am probably considered supersize, but whatever. In any case, often my ass cannot fit where my shoulders can. Does it matter?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm 40 at 400. Like what others have said I don't feel any different either. The only way I show my age is that I think just about all the music of today sucks. There's rarely a performer today I would waste my money buying tickets to see. Otherwise I'm still what I was when I was 22 only I'm much more inclined to stand up for myself.


----------



## Tina (Apr 7, 2007)

In some ways I feel very different. I am more comfortable in my skin than I was when I was in my 20's and early 30's. I feel less inclined to let what someone else thinks bother me, and I am more inclined to ask for what I want and need. Sex is also much better. C'mere Benjamin...  

I forgot to add, I am 48.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 7, 2007)

43.5 here. Definitely an FA and slowly working my way up to BHM.


----------



## Caine (Apr 7, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Well, since there was such a big response to the "Calling all Youngsters" thread, I figured we might as well have one for the "26 and up" crowd on this board. I admit I was amazed to see so many young people on the board myself but look forward to hearing from the older gen-x'ers and even the baby boomers
> 
> I'm 38 years old and a BBW
> 
> Oh, and please stipulate whether you are BBW, BHM, FA, FFA, Feeder, etc.



COPY CAT!!! WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH I'M GONNA TELL ON YOU!!!
*Runs off to tell mommy*


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm 28, a SSBBW and a FFA.

Age is somewhat of an anomaly for me. I watch all kinds of movies from 1940s to cartoons. My friends range in age from 23ish-63ish, we just have different things in common.


----------



## Happy FA (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm a 48 year old 340ish BHM who's comfortable in his skin and even more comfortable with his delight in the beauty of fat women in all sizes of large and from youngish to more mature. 

There is something marvelously delightful about a more mature fat woman who revels in her size and shape without feeling the need to be anything but her own person.

Geezerdom beckons, but in many ways it's more of a state of mind than a state of body. In many ways it's a liberation from the urgent dispair of "staying young" which afflicts so many in our society. So, I say to you, I embrace my inner geezer.


----------



## Damon (Apr 7, 2007)

Tina said:


> . In any case, often my ass cannot fit where my shoulders can.
> 
> Pardon my french, BUT THAT IS FUCKING SEXY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 7, 2007)

Okay, so if we're over 25 but under 40, we don't fit in anywhere?  THANKS.  

Since the person making the rules of this thread said over 25 (who am I kidding? I rarely pay attention to rules anyway!) I'm posting. 28-year-old SSBBW, and if you didn't know that by now, you haven't been reading the boards enough.


----------



## Tim_FA (Apr 7, 2007)

Well, I'm a HAPPILY married FA, I turn 46 today..."WHERE THE HELL IS THE TIME GOING",...but I feel like I'm 26 and my wife says I act like I'm 18...I've really never thought to ask her why...lol
Just 2 weeks ago, I was asked for my ID while buying beer, and there's NO way I would question that mans eyesight, I'm sure he has perfect vision


----------



## fatlane (Apr 7, 2007)

I get no hassle when I request the senior discounts. I'm lovin' it. It's like I'm 12 all over again.


----------



## Pink (Apr 7, 2007)

35 yr. old bbw and weighing in at 265.


----------



## biodieselman (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm 54...can't wait for my senior citizen's discount from them young whippersnappers! Been getting AARP solicitations for years now...Oh hell, I forgot what it was I wanted to say. I'm going back to the Poem thread in Hyde Park.


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 7, 2007)

OH NOES! Now I'm a geezer at 26. I'm so confused. I'm carded more now than when I was actually underaged. Go figure. I'll just straddle

both groups

ta!


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm 39!! .....


----------



## Carol W. (Apr 7, 2007)

Certified geezer, at almost 57! I'm a SSBBW, around 420lbs. or so at 5'5" and a bit. Plenty of health situations, not all of them weight-related by the way, and walk with a cane. I don't "get out" nearly as much as I could wish, due to mobility issues, but am proud to have made a good, authentic life for myself under prevailing conditions and limitations. 

Every age brings its advantages, you know.....I no longer feel guilty or ashamed for being weird....for being goth.....for being fat. People's opinions are just that-opinions-it is what I think and do that count to me now. Makes for lower blood pressure, folks, and a helluva good night's sleep!


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 7, 2007)

Old enough to know better, but too old to care.

Chronologically 50, feel 150, mental dextarity 5.

5'8" +/-, 475+, choose what ever label you wish.


----------



## imfree (Apr 7, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> Old enough to know better, but too old to care.
> 
> Chronologically 50, feel 150, mental dextarity 5.
> 
> 5'8" +/-, 475+, choose what ever label you wish.


 Well, neighbor, we're not too different, then.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 7, 2007)

Well, I'm glad to see that there are a few here that are older than me.  Still for a older girl, I don't think I look too bad.  I'll be 54 in September, and am about 395#. I had a nasty knee injury that has not healed and will need yet another 2 to 3 surgeries...which is really my only issue with my size and age. Other than that, I don't mind either.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm 32 and a SSBBW. I don't look old, but I often feel (mentally) about 10 years older than I am.


----------



## imfree (Apr 7, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Well, I'm glad to see that there are a few here that are older than me.  Still for a older girl, I don't think I look too bad.  I'll be 54 in September, and am about 395#. I had a nasty knee injury that has not healed and will need yet another 2 to 3 surgeries...which is really my only issue with my size and age. Other than that, I don't mind either.


 Sandie, you look great, gal!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm 40 at 400. Like what others have said I don't feel any different either. The only way I show my age is that I think just about all the music of today sucks. *There's rarely a performer today I would waste my money buying tickets to see.* Otherwise I'm still what I was when I was 22 only I'm much more inclined to stand up for myself.




I'm living my childhood again in that respect- I would pay to see Marilyn Manson or Tiesto


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2007)

Caine said:


> COPY CAT!!! WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH I'M GONNA TELL ON YOU!!!
> *Runs off to tell mommy*



I am old enough to be your Mom most likely  
*bends him over her knee and paddles him*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, *so if we're over 25 but under 40, we don't fit in anywhere?*  THANKS.
> 
> Since the person making the rules of this thread said over 25 (who am I kidding? I rarely pay attention to rules anyway!) I'm posting. 28-year-old SSBBW, and if you didn't know that by now, you haven't been reading the boards enough.



The person who made this thread is 38 so you fit in just perfect


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2007)

Tim_FA said:


> Well, I'm a HAPPILY married FA, I turn 46 today..."WHERE THE HELL IS THE TIME GOING",...but I feel like I'm 26 and my wife says I act like I'm 18...I've really never thought to ask her why...lol
> *Just 2 weeks ago, I was asked for my ID while buying bee*r, and there's NO way I would question that mans eyesight, I'm sure he has perfect vision




Braggart   

I had that happen to me back in the fall- it was in a pizza place that brews beers and shows movies but the bartender did card me in the darkened theater - if you get to share then so do I


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 7, 2007)

53 later on this year and doing great........SSBBW at 378 pounds of sweetness and love! LOLOL!:batting: 
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2007)

^^Kara, I love your hair- so beautiful!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 7, 2007)

Miss Clariol says "YOU too can have this beautiful hair color!!!!!!!!'
LOL, Kara


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2007)

^^I already am good friends with Ms. Loreal


----------



## Regular Bill (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm a 36 yr old FA. 

Bill

P.S. I'll be 37 in August.


----------



## imfree (Apr 7, 2007)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> 53 later on this year and doing great........SSBBW at 378 pounds of sweetness and love! LOLOL!:batting:
> Hugs, Kara


 You're lovely, Kara, I'm 412 and I'll be 52 in June. Nice
to see you.


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Apr 7, 2007)

BigCutieCindy said:


> I'm 39!! .....


forgot to mention, I'm a ssbbw, 575+.


----------



## imfree (Apr 7, 2007)

BigCutieCindy said:


> forgot to mention, I'm a ssbbw, 575+.


 Hahaha!!!, Cindy, you're so cute that it's hard for me
to even IMAGINE you as a geezer(ette)!


----------



## Caine (Apr 7, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I am old enough to be your Mom most likely
> *bends him over her knee and paddles him*



OUCH!!! WAAAAAAHH!!


----------



## Tina (Apr 7, 2007)

Better watch it, GEF, Caine might start to like it.


----------



## intoanother (Apr 7, 2007)

hi folks...

34 here..fa/encourager..

great thread..

be well 

carl
in2anthr
gdofthndr88 

View attachment mecropped3.jpg


----------



## Tina (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi Carl! Welcome to Dimensions.


----------



## intoanother (Apr 7, 2007)

thanx tina....been around a long time...just poking my head from my hole in the ground to say hi..lol

be well

carl
in2anthr
gdofthndr88


----------



## mark1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Me too Ned, I'll be 56 July 2.


----------



## Tina (Apr 7, 2007)

Well don't be a stranger, carl -- the more the merrier and all that.


----------



## Caine (Apr 7, 2007)

Tina said:


> Better watch it, GEF, Caine might start to like it.



Nah, no, never, maybe, okay a bit...  . Anyways, you do need a bratty like person on here, cause we got people on the other thread complainin. Gotta be balanced Tina!


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 7, 2007)

51 years young *keels over* and I'm a BBW (you said we can choose, right?)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2007)

Caine said:


> OUCH!!! WAAAAAAHH!!




You know you loved it...


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm a 33 year old FA. Not sure that makes me a geezer - maybe a young fogey? 

Though I only recently discovered this board, I love the community here!


----------



## cactopus (Apr 7, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> and I look like Yoda



<Yoda>Ahhh but when 900 years old you reach look as good you will not HMMM!!</Yoda>

31
FA
Dirty old man
Soft spot for young'ns.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 7, 2007)

DITTO, DITTO, DITTO........




LillyBBBW said:


> The only way I show my age is that I think just about all the music of today sucks. There's rarely a performer today I would waste my money buying tickets to see.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2007)

Luvs2laff said:


> I'm a 33 year old FA. Not sure that makes me a geezer - maybe a young fogey?
> 
> Though I only recently discovered this board, I love the community here!




Welcome then, luvs


----------



## fatlane (Apr 7, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> DITTO, DITTO, DITTO........



If it weren't for World Beat, I'd be listening only to gramps with amps.


----------



## farel (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm 54 and a life long FA!:bow:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 8, 2007)

I'll be 33 next month. I am a happily married FA who, at 6'2" and 305 lbs, is a also a BHM


----------



## Aireman (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm sticking with 42....... though I'm a bit older than that. I get the you don't look anything like your age so much that I decided to go with the flow!

I have recently decided that I like sexy women no matter what their size. So FA means to me Fat Accepter. I'm also a small BHM I guess, I weigh in at 230 and stand 6 feet tall.

Love this place!:bow: 

View attachment me150percent.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm 39, but no longer a BHM. I'm down to 210... and losing.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm 46!! And somewhere over 400 lbs. I'm not sure as I have been losing. I'm happy at my age - I feel much more comfortable with who I am now than when I was 20.

I am actively trying to lose weight to gain my mobility back - I feel comfy at about 300 lbs.


----------



## Myron65 (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm 42 now, and can tell the youngsters here of the Printed Magazine called "Dimensions" when it began as an offshoot of the FA-SIG (Fat Admirer-Special Interest Group) of NAAFA as created by Conrad. I actually had all the copies of Dimensions 1987-2000 and sent them to someone who had requested them. I recall the "early days" of chat before it was DimChat (back in 99 and 00).

Sure, I'm a seasoned veteran, but the FA fire burns brightly still. Youngsters, take note from a "geezer":

You cant say "stretch mark" without mentioning my first name!

Mrs. Myron still smacks me in Wal-Mart parking areas when I let the full figured ladies pass and rev the engine when a skinny person walks in front of the Jeep! (Old habits die hard)

When I'm old and grey and in a home, I will have in my will that the nursing staff be at least a size 20. (hey, I'm paying for it, I'll have it my way!)

When "Fat Bottomed Girls" plays, I still smile a three-mile smile.

And never, ever forget young people, that once you come out of the closet as an FA you will realize that "Too much of a good thing is wonderful!".

I'm a BHM I suppose (230), garden variety FA, stretch mark admirer, and graduate student of the Ned Sontag School of Elbow Dimpology.

Geezer, maybe. But you could learn a thing or two from the wisdom of being an FA and out about it since 1981. And yes, I never, never never dated a thin girl! (First BBW experience was to Poison's "Unskinny Bop"; and from time to time I still run into her when shopping and we still laugh a while and crack a smile.)

There. I'm done ranting. Fat girls rock.......alweighs have, alweigh will! 

Youngsters, we have worked hard to build a legacy for you, we will work harder to leave you with a proper one.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 9, 2007)

If any of you guys ever used had one of these things, than you are an old geezer... Do you still pump the gas pedel on your car before you start it? Yup that proves it...

I'm a 42 year old FA...

fa_man_stan


----------



## Caine (Apr 9, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> If any of you guys ever used had one of these things, than you are an old geezer... Do you still pump the gas pedel on your car before you start it? Yup that proves it...
> 
> I'm a 42 year old FA...
> 
> fa_man_stan



I've used one of those phones! Those were fun, till my grandmother threw it out...


----------



## rainyday (Apr 9, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> If any of you guys ever used had one of these things, than you are an old geezer... Do you still pump the gas pedel on your car before you start it? Yup that proves it...
> 
> I'm a 42 year old FA...
> 
> fa_man_stan



Does it make me a bigger geezer if I *have* one of those phones still plugged in somewhere in my house? And could I deduct from my geezer score if I made a MySpace page, started using Z to everything I sez and added an "s" to "internet" and left it off of "sports"?


----------



## Obesus (Apr 9, 2007)

I resemble that remark...I am staring at my Washburn "Bad Dog" 20 watt amp and I am ready to rock on! Errrr...uh....welllllll...maybe ready after I take my meds and get a good night's rest and such...maybe some weak tea or something......Hey...I thought women had a "thing" for guys with the Santa Claus look...how come I got no groupies?



fatlane said:


> If it weren't for World Beat, I'd be listening only to gramps with amps.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 9, 2007)

Obesus, speaking of amps... I used to have a Fender Bassman amp head with the matching speaker cabinet when I was 18 yo, I bought the set for $120 +/- and later sold it for about the same price. I was just in a guitar / amp shop, and saw an identical used Bassman amp going for $650! That made me feel old!

---------------------------

No worries Rainy, the reason I thought of the dial phone is because I still have one at my bedside dresser. It has the best sound from all of the phones in our house! (Needless to say, I don't use it for phone banking though...) We also keep an old typwriter in the department where I work, it's still the easiest way to type in a form. Scanning them in and doing the OCR thing is a pain in the arse!



rainyday said:


> Does it make me a bigger geezer if I *have* one of those phones still plugged in somewhere in my house? And could I deduct from my geezer score if I made a MySpace page, started using Z to everything I sez and added an "s" to "internet" and left it off of "sports"?



---------------------------

Caine, Here is some old school phone hacker trivia... (I'm a geek I know...) Dial phones basically work by clicking out the number that you dial. You can also click out phone numbers by quickly clicking on the disconnect button, with a slight pause between numbers. If you have a phone with broken or stuck push buttons (or the old "call in only" phones with blank faces...) , you can click out a phone number anyway. The old pay phones used to have a series of numbers that you could click out to enable them (because the dialers didn't work until you put coins in them...).



Caine said:


> I've used one of those phones! Those were fun, till my grandmother threw it out...



fa_man_stan


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm 43, ssbbw at 5'3" and 356lbs. I've never thought about my age... until I noticed last year that I'm getting jowly and I have a crevass on my top lip. That freaked me out because like others here, I feel about 18!!


----------



## Obesus (Apr 9, 2007)

That is a very impressive depth of information over there! Yes, I do feel a tad dated when I see effects pedals from the 70's going for astronomical sums on EBay...when I got my first Danelectro guitar and amp in 1962, it went for the very large sum of $170...now, the original ones, cheesy as they are, still go for a princely sum...our new Intake Psychologist is in a band and is a guitar maven...he has infinite amounts of data on such matters and it never fails to make me a tad _depressed_...now, isn't that just ironic!  

The phreaker/hacker info on phones is amazing...remember Capn' Crunch..the guy who used to hack into international phone systems with a plastic whistle that he found in a box of selfsame cereal? Them were the days!  

Oh...my first apartment in San Francisco, back in the 70's, cost $150 a month. Now, you can't even get a closet for four times that....yikes!




fa_man_stan said:


> Obesus, speaking of amps... I used to have a Fender Bassman amp head with the matching speaker cabinet when I was 18 yo, I bought the set for $120 +/- and later sold it for about the same price. I was just in a guitar / amp shop, and saw an identical used Bassman amp going for $650! That made me feel old!
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## dragorat (Apr 9, 2007)

*As of today I'm a 1/2 century & still going strong....*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 9, 2007)

If you remember having to get up from the couch to change the channel, you might be a geezer. If you remember soda cans actually being made of tin instead of aluminum -> geezer. You remember the "Chuck Wagon" in the dog food commercials -> geezer.




fa_man_stan said:


> If any of you guys ever used had one of these things, than you are an old geezer... Do you still pump the gas pedel on your car before you start it? Yup that proves it...
> 
> I'm a 42 year old FA...
> 
> fa_man_stan


----------



## nitemech (Apr 9, 2007)

Skinny Old Machinist
 53 years old. Wife says I'm more like 3 years old .
She says that's why I get along so well with my 3 year old nephew.
Have loved BBW ever since I saw my first big bottom.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Apr 9, 2007)

I know I am on old geezer every time I go to the movies and it cost me $20...I go to the matinée,get a mid-sized drink and mid sized popcorn then sit and grumble about the cost of it all! 

We use to get $5 a weekend,not each night but for the whole weekend..With that $5 we would go to the drive in( of course it was $2 per car load and there may be 10 kids in that car) get a large drink,large popcorn,plus a candy bar for $2,then have enough money to go get a $.05 hamburger and a $.20 drink before we headed home..Plus every body would pitch in $.25 so we could buy enough gas for the next night to..Damn I miss that time so much! Now $.25 wont even let me smell the fumes....LOL


----------



## olly5764 (Apr 9, 2007)

Dunno about that, but I can remember when cans of pop still had propper ring pulls, half English New Pennies, and before Health and Saftey nutters had stopped us all having fun, but I am only 28


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 9, 2007)

BubbleButtBabe said:


> I know I am on old geezer every time I go to the movies and it cost me $20...I go to the matinée,get a mid-sized drink and mid sized popcorn then sit and grumble about the cost of it all!



Kids today don't appreciate the value of a dollar. Why, when I was a kid, we went to the movies for _free_! And on weekdays, the theater paid _us_!! And I had to walk to school every day!!! Fifty miles each way!!!! Through the SNOW!!!!! And...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 9, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Kids today don't appreciate the value of a dollar. Why, when I was a kid, we went to the movies for _free_! And on weekdays, the theater paid _us_!! And I had to walk to school every day!!! Fifty miles each way!!!! Through the SNOW!!!!! And...




You know something interesting? I never grew tired of my Mother's stories of when she was a girl and how things were. She was a small child during WWII and told me all about ration stamps, blackouts, knickers, movies that cost 20 cents with candy for a nickel, the songs they sang and activities they did. I found all of it fascinating 

We all know what's happening right here and now- it's what we saw that makes us different sometimes


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 9, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Kids today don't appreciate the value of a dollar. Why, when I was a kid, we went to the movies for _free_! And on weekdays, the theater paid _us_!! And I had to walk to school every day!!! Fifty miles each way!!!! Through the SNOW!!!!! And...



You had movies at a theater? Luxury! We were lucky to have a hand-drawn cartoon projected on a cardboard box!  

(Hopefully there will be some Monty Python fans out there who will get and appreciate this...)


----------



## Spanky (Apr 9, 2007)

Just in case you were wondering....

"Geezer," on the other hand, is a much more interesting slang word. Although we use it today to mean an old man, "geezer," when it first appeared in the late 1800's, simply meant a "chap" or "fellow" of any age. "Geezer" began as a dialectical pronunciation of a much older word, "guiser" (as in "disguise"), which appeared in the late 1400's meaning a masquerader or someone who wore a disguise. Both "guiser" and "geezer" were used to affectionately describe someone who was known as a "character" or "odd fellow," and it was only in the 1800's that "geezer" was narrowed to mean an old man.



"Nixon Resigns" is my first political memory. Age 6. I also remember feeling the "ka-chunk" by pressing the next track button on an 8-track at about the same timeframe!

Geezer, I know, I know.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 9, 2007)

The last movie I saw in a Drive-in was "Sinbad and the Eye of the Tiger." 




BubbleButtBabe said:


> I know I am on old geezer every time I go to the movies and it cost me $20...I go to the matinée,get a mid-sized drink and mid sized popcorn then sit and grumble about the cost of it all!
> 
> We use to get $5 a weekend,not each night but for the whole weekend..With that $5 we would go to the drive in( of course it was $2 per car load and there may be 10 kids in that car) get a large drink,large popcorn,plus a candy bar for $2,then have enough money to go get a $.05 hamburger and a $.20 drink before we headed home..Plus every body would pitch in $.25 so we could buy enough gas for the next night to..Damn I miss that time so much! Now $.25 wont even let me smell the fumes....LOL


----------



## like em big (Apr 9, 2007)

Yup, I remember when it was invented. About 71 years ago, to be precise.:bow:


----------



## Fatasy2006 (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi ho, ya'll. 56 here. Been an FA ever since puberty. Nothing more sensual to me than the idea of a beautiful woman (of any size) gaining weight. I've always been that way -- even way back when the Beach Boys ruled the US record charts.

Oh, WOW, I'm old!  

Big guy myself -- around 400. In the immortal words of John Denver, "It's hard to pass up a good taco."

:eat1: :eat2: 

I don't post much, but I'm here nearly every day. I do pop into chat sometimes, so be sure to say "hi."


----------



## Risible (Apr 9, 2007)

Geez, guess I'm a geezer (isn't there a kinder, more flattering, feminine form of geezer?). I can remember buying candy bars 3 for a dime, triple scoop of ice cream 15 cents, penny candy was a penny. I also remember the parents bringing home such new-fangled technology as a Polaroid camera, videocamera, VCR (it had a remote, yes, but the remote was on a cable), Pong- one of the first videogames (and it was FUN!), and a microwave oven.

I'm 46, a SSBBW.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 9, 2007)

Geez-ette!!

I remember penny candy.
When states only had 1 area code.
Black and white tv.
We had one phone in our house.

the good old days........




Risible said:


> Geez, guess I'm a geezer (isn't there a kinder, more flattering, feminine form of geezer?). I can remember buying candy bars 3 for a dime, triple scoop of ice cream 15 cents, penny candy was a penny. I also remember the parents bringing home such new-fangled technology as a Polaroid camera, videocamera, VCR (it had a remote, yes, but the remote was on a cable), Pong- one of the first videogames (and it was FUN!), and a microwave oven.
> 
> I'm 46, a SSBBW.


----------



## William (Apr 9, 2007)

What about UHF TV 

Does it still exist?

William



Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Geez-ette!!
> 
> I remember penny candy.
> When states only had 1 area code.
> ...


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 9, 2007)

William said:


> What about UHF TV
> 
> Does it still exist?
> 
> William


Yes, it does - for now. But in a few years when the US switches over to digital TV, it won't. 

After the switch to digital TV, anyone with a conventional TV (one that uses a rooftop antenna or rabbit ears to pick up analog TV signals ) will either have to buy a new digital-compatible TV or buy a converter box to receive the digital signal. (If you have a cable or satellite converter, I think you're ready for the switchover now - I could be wrong, however...)


----------



## Matt Draws (Apr 9, 2007)

27

This is the first time since I joined Dimensions 10+ years ago that I couldn't hop in a Youngsters thread. Wooo!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 9, 2007)

I'll be 29 on the 29th of this month.


I don't wanna talk about it..lol


----------



## Risible (Apr 9, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Geez-ette!!
> 
> I remember penny candy.
> When states only had 1 area code.
> ...



Geezette, then  .

We had one phone, one bathroom. I had six siblings. None of that supersized home business that is so popular today, where the master bedroom is the square footage of the house I grew up in. Times were _rough_ growing up  .


----------



## AtlasD (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh, man! This makes me want to start up the Gremlin, put in some Dr. Hook or some Grand Funk Railroad on the eight-track, fill up the tank at 50 cents a gallon, then go cruising looking for some lovely BBWs.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 10, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> I'm still 26.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




I forgot my campaign of polyamory,respect, and sinful pictures that I was going to wage on you...perhaps I should take up the cause again.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 10, 2007)

Risible said:


> Geezette, then  .
> 
> We had one phone, one bathroom. I had six siblings. None of that supersized home business that is so popular today, where the master bedroom is the square footage of the house I grew up in. Times were _rough_ growing up  .



Two bedrooms and one bath so small you had to wedge between the toilet and the tub to close the door, for a family of 5...I slept on the couch for age 8 till I left for college. No phone till 1964, and then only for "business use". Until the late 60s all businesses except for one pharmacy closed on Sundays. Four families (12 people in all) sharing an 8x20 foot trailer near the lake, with no electricity, no phone, no indoor plumbing, carrying buckets of water hand pumped from a well, and a "2-holer" outhouse was considered BIG fun until the late 60s. One car that dad drove to work until the early 70s. Any traveling over 30 miles considered a MAJOR trip. No fast food :shocked: until 1975 when the first McDonald's came.


----------



## Seth Warren (Apr 10, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I forgot my campaign of polyamory,respect, and sinful pictures that I was going to wage on you...perhaps I should take up the cause again.


 
Don't you have my IM name? I think you do... 

What was the quote? "Bring it on?"


----------



## Risible (Apr 10, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> Two bedrooms and one bath so small you had to wedge between the toilet and the tub to close the door, for a family of 5...I slept on the couch for age 8 till I left for college. No phone till 1964, and then only for "business use". Until the late 60s all businesses except for one pharmacy closed on Sundays. Four families (12 people in all) sharing an 8x20 foot trailer near the lake, with no electricity, no phone, no indoor plumbing, carrying buckets of water hand pumped from a well, and a "2-holer" outhouse was considered BIG fun until the late 60s. One car that dad drove to work until the early 70s. Any traveling over 30 miles considered a MAJOR trip. No fast food :shocked: until 1975 when the first McDonald's came.



Yeah, we only had one car too, a station wagon. Somehow it carried Dad and his eight passengers (seatbelts? what seatbelts?), though my baby brother had to fit into the crack between the back bench seat and the pull down seat facing the back window until he outgrew it.

McDonalds was my only fast food experience growing up; it seemed almost sinful to indulge in it and it was a very, very rare treat.

In those days when you got socks and underwear for Christmas you were actually excited about it.

And how about those Beatles? :happy:


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 10, 2007)

Sorry it took so long to post a response to this, but I'm getting old. It takes me a while to get in gear. I'm 48, a long time FA, and.....crap! I forgot what I was going to say. I hate whan that happens.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 10, 2007)

Risible said:


> Yeah, we only had one car too, a station wagon. Somehow it carried Dad and his eight passengers (seatbelts? what seatbelts?), though my baby brother had to fit into the crack between the back bench seat and the pull down seat facing the back window until he outgrew it.
> 
> McDonalds was my only fast food experience growing up; it seemed almost sinful to indulge in it and it was a very, very rare treat.
> 
> ...



Yup...station wagons here to. Until 1975, the only McDonalds we got was on the way home from the yearly Xmas time family shopping and new glasses trek to the city (an unfathomable 50 miles away).


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 10, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> Don't you have my IM name? I think you do...
> 
> What was the quote? "Bring it on?"



Oh, I'll have to rustle up your screename and plan the assault.

Curse not having my wireless connection up at home at the moment. Makes semi-nude and nude assaults so much harder when going online from work...


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 10, 2007)

I just turned 33 on Sunday... it's my Larry Bird year!  

I've been told by a lot of folks that this age is a pretty ass-kickin and awesome year. Is this true?


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 10, 2007)

48 long time FA here....

*Old Age & Treachery *
*Trumps*​*Youth and Enthusiasm*


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 10, 2007)

AtlasD said:


> Oh, man! This makes me want to start up the Gremlin, put in some Dr. Hook or some Grand Funk Railroad on the eight-track, fill up the tank at 50 cents a gallon, *then go cruising looking for some lovely BBWs.*



I would have done the same AtlasD, but don't forget that there weren't as many BBWs back then, and the ones around were hidden under polyester...

I don't think the youngin's know how much things have changed...

fa_man_stan


----------



## rainyday (Apr 10, 2007)

Man, listening to all this talk from people in MY AGE BRACKET about feeling old is making me truly feel like a has been. I didn't feel at all ancient before, but I think I've aged 20 years just reading this damn thread. I was kinda happy in my delusion before. I think I'm going to go braid myself some pigtails or bar hop or something. I refuse to let you geezers suck me into your decrepitude. 


P.S. As far back as I can remember "penny" candy cost 2¢ lol.


----------



## Tad (Apr 10, 2007)

....Just old enough that my dad bought us a 'clone' of the Apple II when I was in grade ten. Even using WordStar on a 66 column amber monitor was enough to revolutionize school for me. I regret not being younger to have participated in more of the cool tech in my young years, but I'm glad I wasn't born even sooner so as to have spent more hours laboring long-hand.

-Ed


----------



## rainyday (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm concerned my post above may have sounded like I was seriously saying knock off the old talk. Since I can't edit it now, I just want to clarify that I really did mean that with a smile, especially since I've been participating.


----------



## Risible (Apr 10, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I'm concerned my post above may have sounded like I was seriously saying knock off the old talk. Since I can't edit it now, I just want to clarify that I really did mean that with a smile, especially since I've been participating.



I'm thinking that none of us are really thinking we're all that old, and the old talk? Just an act  . 'Cept maybe for Bio. He really _is_ old.  Makes me feel like a pup.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Apr 10, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'll be 29 on the 29th of this month.
> 
> 
> I don't wanna talk about it..lol




*snickers* and plans my revenge!! (evil smile)


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Apr 10, 2007)

AtlasD said:


> Oh, man! This makes me want to start up the Gremlin, put in some Dr. Hook or some Grand Funk Railroad on the eight-track, fill up the tank at 50 cents a gallon, then go cruising looking for some lovely BBWs.




I still listen to Dr Hook's Cover of the Rolling Stones plus Who The F**K Is Alice..LOL I love Grandfunk,Bread,Lobo and the list goes on and on.....I play so much 70's music my son loves it now...Misty doesn't,she says that isn't real music..What ever that means....LOL

I was one of a very few BBWS growing up in my area..All the other girls thought Twiggy was the bomb and wanted to be just like her..Not me..I loved my big butt and always wore jeans to show it off...LOL ;-)


----------



## rainyday (Apr 10, 2007)

Risible said:


> I'm thinking that none of us are really thinking we're all that old, and the old talk? Just an act  . 'Cept maybe for Bio. He really _is_ old.  Makes me feel like a pup.


LOL. Yes, but with age comes the wisdom to grow truly fabulous tomatoes.  And I agree it must be mostly talk.

I just realized something else: For more than a quarter of my life, if someone had said, "Elvis is alive!" my response would have been, "Yeah. So what?"


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 10, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I'm concerned my post above may have sounded like I was seriously saying knock off the old talk. Since I can't edit it now, I just want to clarify that I really did mean that with a smile, especially since I've been participating.



No worries Rainy, us geezers and geezettes have been around the block enough times to know sarcasm when we hear it...

Here's your smile  and a winky face  we didn't have emoticons when we were kids...

old_man_stan

P.S. If you say "Elvis is alive" to a lot of the kids now-a-days, they'll answer... "Who is Elvis?", seriously...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 10, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Man, listening to all this talk from people in MY AGE BRACKET about feeling old is making me truly feel like a has been. I didn't feel at all ancient before, but I think I've aged 20 years just reading this damn thread. I was kinda happy in my delusion before. I think I'm going to go braid myself some pigtails or bar hop or something. I refuse to let you geezers suck me into your decrepitude.
> 
> 
> P.S. As far back as I can remember "penny" candy cost 2¢ lol.




Don't worry Rainy, I'm in your age bracket and I'm not aging gracefully- like most things I don't like, I'm fighting it every step of the way  :bow:

"We grow not older with years, only newer every day" Emily Dickenson


----------



## rainyday (Apr 10, 2007)

Good on you, Green. 



fa_man_stan said:


> P.S. If you say "Elvis is alive" to a lot of the kids now-a-days, they'll answer... "Who is Elvis?", seriously...



Haha. That's probably true.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 10, 2007)

Many of our posters were literally in diapers when they first started coming here and now they're in diapers again.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 10, 2007)

I've observed two anniversaries of my 39th birthday...yes, I'm 41 and I've been in the Batmobile:

I'm an FA, 5'10" and average built...I don't own a scale so I don't know what I weigh but it tends to be in the 210-215 range the last time I checked.


Hugs

Dennis

PS: Yes, I feel great for my "advanced age"


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 10, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Many of our posters were literally in diapers when they first started coming here and now they're in diapers again.



Well Santaclear, that Depends... http://www.depend.com

fa_man_stan


----------



## Risible (Apr 10, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Well Santaclear, that Depends... http://www.depend.com
> 
> fa_man_stan



*groans* Oh, puh-_leeeeeeezzzze_. Like I haven't heard that... er, like_* Bio*_ hasn't heard that before!!!


----------



## Risible (Apr 10, 2007)

Still a Skye fan said:


> I've observed two anniversaries of my 39th birthday...yes, I'm 41 and I've been in the Batmobile:
> 
> I'm an FA, 5'10" and average built...I don't own a scale so I don't know what I weigh but it tends to be in the 210-215 range the last time I checked.
> 
> ...



Hmmm... I don't recall giving you permission to borrow my wheels, Dennis  .


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm closing in on 36 next month, and as of today,. the scales say 450....I'm fat and fantastic, and so are YOU!

Hugs,


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 10, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Geez-ette!!
> 
> I remember penny candy.
> When states only had 1 area code.
> ...


I got you beat, honey.

I remember penny candy, too. And ten-cent Good Humor bars.

And when you had to dial operator to make a long distance call.

When Channel 13 in New York was a commercial station - and Channel 5 was part of teh DuMont network.

And when our phone was a "party line" we shared with other families on our street.

And when my grandparents' farm outside Vineland, NJ got electricity. It was 1956, and I had just turned four. Before that, they lit their house with kerosene lamps. And going to the bathroom at night meant using a flashlight to get to the outhouse - they didn't get indoor plumbing intol my father installed it in 1963.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 10, 2007)

I say we have a Geezer party!!!!!!!!!!!! We all get together somewhere and have an early dinner, tea and cookies a nice walk and then go to bed early. Holiday Inn anyone???


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 10, 2007)

Boy you're old.:huh: 




Wayne_Zitkus said:


> I got you beat, honey.
> 
> I remember penny candy, too. And ten-cent Good Humor bars.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 10, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I say we have a ?Geezer party!!!!!!!!!!!! We all get together somewhere and have an early dinner, tea and cookies a nice walk and then go to bed early. Holiday Inn anyone???



How about Furr's Cafeteria? And then a brisk game of Bingo?


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Apr 10, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Well, since there was such a big response to the "Calling all Youngsters" thread, I figured we might as well have one for the "26 and up" crowd on this board. I admit I was amazed to see so many young people on the board myself but look forward to hearing from the older gen-x'ers and even the baby boomers
> 
> I'm 38 years old and a BBW
> 
> Oh, and please stipulate whether you are BBW, BHM, FA, FFA, Feeder, etc.



I'm in my 70th year, married to the lovely BBW, Mrs Ho Ho, and probably an FA since I started reading National Geographic at age 8 or so.

I'm old enough to remember when there were honest politicians, air travel was fun, and you didn't have to take your shoes off to hobble through security. I'm a senior member and I'm so old that even my member is a senior member.

However, we still bike 30 - 40 miles at a stretch, I WALK the treadmill at 4.8 - 5.0 mph, and leg press 440 lb.

I leave you with this, which I had meant to post in the poetry thread, but fits here just fine.

Oliver Wendell Holmes (1809-1894)

The Boys
By Oliver Wendell Holmes
1859


HAS there any old fellow got mixed with the boys?
If there has, take him out, without making a noise.
Hang the Almanac's cheat and the Catalogue's spite!
Old Time is a liar! We're twenty to-night!

We're twenty! We're twenty! Who says we are more?
He's tipsy,-- young jackanapes!-- show him the door!
"Gray temples at twenty?"-- Yes ! white if we please;
Where the snow-flakes fall thickest there's nothing can freeze!

Was it snowing I spoke of? Excuse the mistake!
Look close,-- you will see not a sign of a flake!
We want some new garlands for those we have shed,--
And these are white roses in place of the red.

We've a trick, we young fellows, you may have been told,
Of talking (in public) as if we were old:--
That boy we call "Doctor," and this we call "Judge;"
It's a neat little fiction,-- of course it's all fudge.

That fellow's the "Speaker,"-- the one on the right;
"Mr. Mayor," my young one, how are you to-night?
That's our "Member of Congress," we say when we chaff;
There's the "Reverend" What's his name?-- don't make me laugh.

That boy with the grave mathematical look
Made believe he had written a wonderful book,
And the ROYAL SOCIETY thought it was true!
So they chose him right in; a good joke it was, too!

There's a boy, we pretend, with a three-decker brain,
That could harness a team with a logical chain;
When he spoke for our manhood in syllabled fire,
We called him "The Justice," but now he's "The Squire."

And there's a nice youngster of excellent pith,--
Fate tried to conceal him by naming him Smith;
But he shouted a song for the brave and the free,
Just read on his medal, "My country," "of thee!"

You hear that boy laughing?-- You think he's all fun;
But the angels laugh, too, at the good he has done;
The children laugh loud as they troop to his call,
And the poor man that knows him laughs loudest of all!

Yes, we're boys, --always playing with tongue or with pen,--
And I sometimes have asked,-- Shall we ever be men?
Shall we always be youthful, and laughing, and gay,
Till the last dear companion drops smiling away?

Then here's to our boyhood, its gold and its gray!
The stars of its winter, the dews of its May!
And when we have done with our life-lasting toys,
Dear Father, take care of thy children, THE BOYS!

PS: And the girls, too.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 10, 2007)

(We're in the middle of moving. Boxes everywhere. But, at least they're in the new place and not the old......haven't been on the boards for a couple weeks!)

I think this info is on my profile. 

bigplaidpants = 33 years old. (This is how long Jesus lived.  )
I'm a FA. Maybe a BHM? I'm 6'1" and about 230lbs. My queer friends remind me I'm a bear. :huh:


----------



## chubbychaser48 (Apr 11, 2007)

52, and wearing two hats - BHM and most definately a FA:bow:


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 11, 2007)

Risible said:


> I'm thinking that none of us are really thinking we're all that old, and the old talk? Just an act  . 'Cept maybe for Bio. He really _is_ old.  Makes me feel like a pup.



Nope...I know I'm *OLD*...born old and went down hill from there. Dirty old man since age 8.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 11, 2007)

I am here, amazed at how many years have passed since my birth! When I was born Ford was in office.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL sorry Et to me that is young...I was born way before that...I saw Kennedy shot and the first man to walk on the moon,computers going from 10x10 sized rooms to laptops...Damn in my almost 50 years I have seen a lot..


----------



## Tina (Apr 11, 2007)

Ho Ho, that Holmes piece definitely *is* appropriate -- both for here, and, I think, for your attitude about age.


----------



## Seth Warren (Apr 11, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Oh, I'll have to rustle up your screename and plan the assault.
> 
> Curse not having my wireless connection up at home at the moment. Makes semi-nude and nude assaults so much harder when going online from work...


 
Boo! Work sucks! 

Wait? What? 

Nude?  :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 11, 2007)

EtobicokeFA said:


> I am here, amazed at how many years have passed since my birth! When I was born Ford was in office.



Lol- I remember when he was in office and Jimmy Carter won the election- I was in the third grade when Jimmy came around


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 11, 2007)

Risible said:


> Hmmm... I don't recall giving you permission to borrow my wheels, Dennis  .



Well...as you can see, the passenger seat is empty, so anytime you want a ride, just ask.  



Hugs


Dennis


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 11, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I say we have a Geezer party!!!!!!!!!!!! We all get together somewhere and have an early dinner, tea and cookies a nice walk and then go to bed early. Holiday Inn anyone???




Well...I'm a night owl but otherwise it sounds great!


Hugs


Dennis


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 11, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol- I remember when he was in office and Jimmy Carter won the election- I was in the third grade when Jimmy came around




Yeah, I vaguely recall Ford and Nixon but I remember watching Jimmy Carter get out and walk during his inaugeral parade.




Dennis


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 11, 2007)

Caine is right! You took our idea! You're meeeeeeaannnnnN!!  
Just Kidding!  

I'm not a geezer, but I will say this: The majority of Dimensions people (Be them 18 or 69) are cool. The age doesn't stop me from finding the ladies beautiful either. :wubu: Even if some of you are as old as my mother.  

It's all gravy in the spoon of life.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 11, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> Even if some of you are as old as my mother.



Jon, you were sounding wise beyond your years, even an honorary geezer....until that line above. 

Even with a  or a  , you're still gonna make some ladies go  or  . 

Youngsters, when will they ever learn.....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 11, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Jon, you were sounding wise beyond your years, even an honorary geezer....until that line above.
> 
> Even with a  or a  , you're still gonna make some ladies go  or  .
> 
> Youngsters, when will they ever learn.....



He already has gotten rep from me


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 11, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Jon, you were sounding wise beyond your years, even an honorary geezer....until that line above.
> 
> Even with a  or a  , you're still gonna make some ladies go  or  .
> 
> Youngsters, when will they ever learn.....



LOL...its the learning makes you a geezer. Age has little to nothing to do with it.

If I ran across a not-so-well-to-do 20 year old brining up 2 kids with relative success (emphasis on the relative), paying a mortgage, and with Reader's Digests in the bathroom....I'd honor them with the title geezer, too. 

We're aren't old and boring. We're just insured.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 11, 2007)

40 and about 400 these days. I think I totally look my age. Sometimes I feel younger and sometimes I feel older.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 12, 2007)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Yeah, I vaguely recall Ford and Nixon but I remember watching Jimmy Carter get out and walk during his inaugeral parade.



I actually *went* to that inaugural parade! Oldums.


----------



## Obesus (Apr 12, 2007)

I remember Eisenhower vividly, the famous Nixon "Checkers" speech (You won't have me to kick around anymore!) and I was a Young Republican in '64 supporting Barry G. Hmmmmmm...wonder if that had anything to do with my later Situationist stance!?? I remember that "Bomb 'em back to the Stone Age" remark about Vietnam was the turning point...it offended the hell out of me and a lot of Republicans got off the boat after that one...gee, it is nifty to remember history that far back, that clearly!



Still a Skye fan said:


> Yeah, I vaguely recall Ford and Nixon but I remember watching Jimmy Carter get out and walk during his inaugeral parade.
> Dennis


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 12, 2007)

EtobicokeFA said:


> I am here, amazed at how many years have passed since my birth! When I was born Ford was in office.


When I was born, Harry Truman was still in office - Eisenhower had won his first election about three weeks before.

My two kids were born while Ford was president.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 12, 2007)

<I was six years old when I actually shook hands with J.F.K. during campaign>

'NOUGH SAID! LOLOL!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Mikey (Apr 12, 2007)

I was 8 when I met Bobby Kennedy...and was shattered when he was assasinated about a month later.

...and was 37 when I went to the 2nd Clinton Innauguration


----------



## BBWTexan (Apr 12, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> Can someone start a new thread for dinosaurs like me?



If Phil's a dinosaur, I'm happy to be living in Jurassic times cause this guy is just cool.  



Me? 33. Fat.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Apr 12, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> When I was born, Harry Truman was still in office - Eisenhower had won his first election about three weeks before.



When I was born, FDR had been President for about four years.

Working backward from 'recent' events, on April 11, 1951, I was a freshman in high school. That was the day that MacArthur gave his "Old soldiers never die" speech, after being recalled by President Harry S. Truman. They actually broadcast this speech over the school PA system. At the time, I thought Truman was nuts for not letting MacArthur continue on to the Yalu River, or even into China. Being 14 years old didn't give much perspective! Later, I came to see the benefit of rational, considered action. Would that we had such today.

I was alive, and more or less cognizant, during the entirety of WWII and remember well the nightly broadcasts by such commentators as Edward R. Morrow, Gabriel Heeter, Fulton Lewis, Jr., and Walter Winchell.

I also remember that the grim news was interspersed with a bit of levity by such people as Judy Canova, Red Skelton, Jack Benny and the rest. The foundations of a life long love of classical music were laid down by The Bell Telephone Hour and The Firestone Hour. Now, to my amazement, I occasionally see film cuts from these shows on Classic Arts Showcase. ( www.classicartsshowcase.org )

And what is my earliest memory? Probably when I was chased down our apartment hallway, cornered by an 'older woman', and kissed. I think she was four years old and I was three, about 1940.

The world was all black and white then - just look at the old photos. Colors were invented later. Didn't even have green grass until I was in school. Now, it seems, everything is all black and white again.

OK - I'd better stop before I get booted into Hyde Park.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 13, 2007)

1. Attending Catholic school during the 1960's - loads of fun - 
corporal punishment galore.... 

2.Cartoons in black and white.
One of my favorites was an early Japanese Anime cartoon that appeared around 1964 (I was 5 or 6) at the time called Gigantor...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlWaTAZUxUQ


----------



## Tina (Apr 13, 2007)

OMG, Tony, I LOVED Gigantor!! (still remember the tune of the theme song -- yikes!!)


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 13, 2007)

Tina said:


> OMG, Tony, I LOVED Gigantor!! (still remember the tune of the theme song -- yikes!!)



Hi Tina:

I also remember some of the other early anime cartoons as well like 

1.TOBOR the 8 man

2. Astro Boy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLP_tV6AXJQ


3. Cigarette Ads (the Flinstones 'hawking' Winston cigarettes)
"Winston taste good like a cigarette should" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7voOuURHTvE

4. Soupy Sales getting thrown off the air


----------



## Tina (Apr 13, 2007)

Yeah, I remember all of those, Tony. 

What was it Soupy said? "I hope THAT satisfies the little bastards!" Heh. Live television, gotta love it.

Did you ever watch Beany and Cecil? "Nya ah ah!"


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes I recall Soupy making some remark at a showduring the month of December. He urged little kids to go into their parents 'purse' or 'wallet' and sending some of that 'green' stuff to the show. This stunt got him thrown off the air.

'Beany and Cecil' -great cartoon always like the Dinasour next to Dino in the Flinstones. 

And of course who can forget such great superhero shows...

'Batman' with Adam West and Burt Ward 
'The Green Hornet' with Bruce Li 

'The Adventures of Superman' with George Reeves, Noell Niell,Perry Hamilton and Jack Larson.


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 13, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> It's all gravy in the spoon of life.



That's just too cool, Jon.


----------



## Tina (Apr 13, 2007)

tonynyc said:


> Yes I recall Soupy making some remark at a showduring the month of December. He urged little kids to go into their parents 'purse' or 'wallet' and sending some of that 'green' stuff to the show. This stunt got him thrown off the air.
> 
> 'Beany and Cecil' -great cartoon always like the Dinasour next to Dino in the Flinstones.
> 
> ...



Yep! And Laurel and Hardy, The Stooges, Godzilla movies, the series of "Abbot & Costello Meets" monster movies. And Soul Train, which doesn't really fit in with therest, but I watched it just as faithfully as the others, and would know Don Cornelius' voice if I were deaf. 

And Jon, you are a very sweet, good young man. It took a little while to get to know you, because you used to post much less frequently, but I very much enjoy you being here.


----------



## Friday (Apr 13, 2007)

Huh, how did I miss this thread?

I'll claim geezerette status. I'll be 50 for a few more months. I don't think I look my age but who ever gets old in their head? My head doesn't feel that old although the body sometimes does. High blood sugar, cranky knees and arthritis in my lower back convinced me it was time to drop a few pounds (from 280+ to about 225 at 5'4"). All three are responding well to the effort though. I think I still qualify as a BBW.

I remember party lines and prefixes that were words like Cherry and Thorn instead of numbers. I remember listening to Herb Alpert and Nat King Cole records on Mom's HiFi, and The Monkees too , but that one belonged to us kids. I remember crying in the babysitter kitchen when JFK was shot. I was 7. I remember harassing the hell out of the poor bastard that was trying to hook up our very first color TV. He got it done in time for us to see our BIFFS, BAMS and POWS in color that night. It was amazing.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 13, 2007)

Tina said:


> Yep! And Laurel and Hardy, The Stooges, Godzilla movies, the series of "Abbot & Costello Meets" monster movies. And Soul Train, which doesn't really fit in with therest, but I watched it just as faithfully as the others, and would know Don Cornelius' voice if I were deaf.



I remember when Godzilla was born (so cute!) :wubu: and I loved that "Gigantor" song too, Tina! (your post further up)


----------



## Smushygirl (Apr 13, 2007)

Tina said:


> Yep! And Laurel and Hardy, The Stooges, Godzilla movies, the series of "Abbot & Costello Meets" monster movies. And Soul Train, which doesn't really fit in with therest, but I watched it just as faithfully as the others, and would know Don Cornelius' voice if I were deaf.



Tina! The best Soul Train episode ever...when Don Cornelius interviewed Barry White!!! Battle of the Bassos! You actually needed subtitles, the frequency was so low, ha!


----------



## Jes (Apr 13, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> I just turned 33 on Sunday... it's my Larry Bird year!
> 
> I've been told by a lot of folks that this age is a pretty ass-kickin and awesome year. Is this true?



Not for jesus, no.


----------



## Risible (Apr 13, 2007)

Friday said:


> ...I remember listening to Herb Alpert and Nat King Cole records on Mom's HiFi, and The Monkees too , but that one belonged to us kids...



My folks had this album, of which I cannot remember the name, but it had like a narrative explaining what Stereo HiFi is. The narrator guy would "walk" from one speaker to the next saying something like, "Now you hear me from this speaker, and now you hear me from the other." Does anyone remember that album?



Santaclear said:


> I remember when Godzilla was born (so cute!) :wubu: and I loved that "Gigantor" song too, Tina! (your post further up)



Yeah, thanks T, not only am I able to, somehow, some way, instantly summon up that Gigantor song, now I can't get it out of my head! Sheesh!


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 13, 2007)

Jes said:


> Not for Jesus, no.



Hmmm... no, I suppose it wasn't. Certainly was a memorable one though.  

Nixon was still president when I was born. In fact, it was exactly four months to the day after I was born that he gave his famous resignation speech. 

Some memories from the early days (70s): listening to Stevie Wonder's "Innervisions" and "Songs In The Key Of Life" albums (on vynil of course.) The death of "The King" (Elvis.) The blizard of '78 (big-ups to the Bay State.) Travolta in Saturday Night Fever (Bee Gees music was inescapable! Good thing I like the Bee Gees.) Funk and disco music and plaid bellbottoms, polyester shirts with butterfly collars. 

Some TV shows I used to watch back then: Fat Albert, Soul Train (yeah, Tina... Don C is and always will be DA MAN!) Captain Kangaroo, Shazaam!!! Happy Days, Benson, The Love Boat, Lavirne and Shirley (starting to think I watched waaay too much TV as a kid. LOL) 

Some 80's memories: red and white hi-top Pumas and clothing with lots and lots of extraneous zippers on them (parachute pants et al.) Jelly bracelets, breakdancing... The rise of hip-hop: Run DMC, Sugar Hill Gang, Kurtis Blow, Whodini, Grandmaster Flash and the Furious Five, Public Enemy, LL Cool J (to name just a few of my faves) Ronald Regan (boooo!) Micheal Jackson's "Thriller" (yaaaaay!) The premier of MTV on Cable TV in '81 (my family wasn't cool enough to have cable back then. I had to watch over my neighbor's house. lol) Live Aid, Prince's "Purple Rain." The Smurfs, Pac-Man, Atari, The Cosby Show.... I could go on and on here. 

Anyways, hope this brought back some memories for some of my fellow "geezers" and was perhaps educational to any of the "youngsters" who might be reading this thread.  

Oh, and for whatever its worth... I am planning on having an awesomely ass-kickin' "Bird Year!"


----------



## imfree (Apr 13, 2007)

Jes said:


> Not for jesus, no.


 I dunno, Jes (Abrahamic Mythology at work), HE conquered death,
hell, and the grave at 33, that's a lot more ass than I'll ever kick, hahaha!


----------



## imfree (Apr 13, 2007)

Risible said:


> My folks had this album, of which I cannot remember the name, but it had like a narrative explaining what Stereo HiFi is. The narrator guy would "walk" from one speaker to the next saying something like, "Now you hear me from this speaker, and now you hear me from the other." Does anyone remember that album?
> 
> 
> I HAVE several of those "Stereo Test" records in storage at
> ...


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 13, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> I just turned 33 on Sunday... it's my Larry Bird year!
> 
> I've been told by a lot of folks that this age is a pretty ass-kickin and awesome year. Is this true?



Crap. I don't remember. 33 was 20 years ago for me.


----------



## BBWTexan (Apr 13, 2007)

I turned 33 in January and so far it has been a VERY 'ass-kickin and awesome' year!  

So yeah, they're right!


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 13, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Crap. I don't remember. 33 was 20 years ago for me.



You know what though, Sandie... I will take that as a good sign of things to come. 




BBWTexan said:


> I turned 33 in January and so far it has been a VERY 'ass-kickin and awesome' year!
> 
> So yeah, they're right!



Sweet! I am glad to hear it, BBWTexan!  Big-ups to all my fellow "Birds" out there.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 13, 2007)

Maybe 33 will be my lucky year. 4 1/2 more years to go.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 13, 2007)

Love all the old TV rememberances.  I remember watching Liberace on or Black and White box TV when I was a pup. My mom loved to watch him play the piano. And, the Adventures of Ozzie & Harriet....OMG. I took one look at Ricky Nelson and was a goner. I got my first record player at 5 years old. The little square one, with the raised lid and built in speaker, which played 78, 33, and 45 rpm. My first record? A 45 of Ricky Nelson singing Be Boppa Lula. I also have a wonderful memory of going to my grandparents for dinner every Sunday, and then watching Walt Disney's, The Wonderful World of Color, and then, Bonanza (my grandad's favorite show). My grandparents were the only ones in the family with a color TV at that time. I watched Alan Shepard be the first man to go into space in 2nd grade, and in 1969 we watched John Glenn walk on the moon. Pretty amazing stuff.


----------



## Tina (Apr 13, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I remember when Godzilla was born (so cute!) :wubu: and I loved that "Gigantor" song too, Tina! (your post further up)


I remember that, too. 


Smushygirl said:


> Tina! The best Soul Train episode ever...when Don Cornelius interviewed Barry White!!! Battle of the Bassos! You actually needed subtitles, the frequency was so low, ha!


Yes, I remember that. Man, I love the voices on both of those men (and James Earl Jones, too :wubu. I still listen to Barry.


Risible said:


> Yeah, thanks T, not only am I able to, somehow, some way, instantly summon up that Gigantor song, now I can't get it out of my head! Sheesh!


That was going on with me, too, last night, Ris. 


LJ Rock said:


> Some TV shows I used to watch back then: Fat Albert, Soul Train (yeah, Tina... Don C is and always will be DA MAN!) Captain Kangaroo, Shazaam!!! Happy Days, Benson, The Love Boat, Lavirne and Shirley (starting to think I watched waaay too much TV as a kid. LOL)


Guess I'm in trouble, because I remember all of those, and also (without re-listing some others that have already been mentioned) the original Star Trek, Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In, and some more of my fave cartoons, like the Looney Tunes, Fractured Fairy Tales, Bullwinkle (gotta love that "moose and squirrel"!), to name a few. 



> Oh, and for whatever its worth... I am planning on having an awesomely ass-kickin' "Bird Year!"


LJ, my 33rd year is the one in which I started my journey of not just accepting, but loving this fat body that God gave me. That was truly a banner year for me, and the start of something wonderful. Enjoy your Bird Year!


Sandie S-R said:


> Love all the old TV rememberances.  I remember watching Liberace on or Black and White box TV when I was a pup. My mom loved to watch him play the piano. And, the Adventures of Ozzie & Harriet....OMG. I took one look at Ricky Nelson and was a goner. I got my first record player at 5 years old. The little square one, with the raised lid and built in speaker, which played 78, 33, and 45 rpm. My first record? A 45 of Ricky Nelson singing Be Boppa Lula. I also have a wonderful memory of going to my grandparents for dinner every Sunday, and then watching Walt Disney's, The Wonderful World of Color, and then, Bonanza (my grandad's favorite show). My grandparents were the only ones in the family with a color TV at that time. I watched Alan Shepard be the first man to go into space in 2nd grade, and in 1969 we watched John Glenn walk on the moon. Pretty amazing stuff.


Sandie, I had a record player similar to that. I remember listening to Tschicovsky and the Beatles the most, but also to my father and uncle's music (Jazz).

I remember those shows, too, Sandie. As well as Father Knows Best in with Ozzy & Harriet. Can't say my parents or grandparents watched much Liberace, but I saw way more than I ever wanted to see of Lawrence Welk, and also of The Happy Wanderer. :blink:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm 46 years young and a Super-Sized BHM!!!!!


----------



## lemmink (Apr 13, 2007)

Well, 26 here. Demmit, right on that fine line...


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 14, 2007)

Risible said:


> My folks had this album, of which I cannot remember the name, but it had like a narrative explaining what Stereo HiFi is. The narrator guy would "walk" from one speaker to the next saying something like, "Now you hear me from this speaker, and now you hear me from the other." Does anyone remember that album?



We had those things laying all over. From the early 50s through the late 60s my dad was in the vending business...including juke boxes. Just about every time there was a new model juke, it would be accompanied with a record that was some variation of that, intended to show off that models abilities and qualities.

Speaking of vending...here's another blast from the past...or two. Juke box wall boxes and miniature bowling games that used a softball sized ball and pins that would flip up instead of fall over.


----------



## Risible (Apr 14, 2007)

imfree said:


> My folks had this album, of which I cannot remember the name, but it had like a narrative explaining what Stereo HiFi is. The narrator guy would "walk" from one speaker to the next saying something like, "Now you hear me from this speaker, and now you hear me from the other." Does anyone remember that album?
> 
> 
> I HAVE several of those "Stereo Test" records in storage at
> ...





Zandoz said:


> We had those things laying all over. From the early 50s through the late 60s my dad was in the vending business...including juke boxes. Just about every time there was a new model juke, it would be accompanied with a record that was some variation of that, intended to show off that models abilities and qualities.
> 
> Speaking of vending...here's another blast from the past...or two. Juke box wall boxes and miniature bowling games that used a softball sized ball and pins that would flip up instead of fall over.



Thanks I'm Free and Zandoz. "Thanks for the memories." I don't know why I remember that particular album, except that it just seemed magical to me. I had a couple of Disney books with album recordings that I would listen to over and over; no videotapes in those days to watch endlessly and ad infinitum. Stereos (for the lucky who had them) or, more likely, the little setup that Sandie described, were solid sources of entertainment in those days. It really didn't take much, did it  .


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 17, 2007)

At no point in the history of the Earth was I too young to enter any website.













40-year-old FA, here.


----------



## Russell Williams (Apr 18, 2007)

I am 64. I have been active in the fat acceptance movement since 1976 when I was 34. I was elected and reelected to the board of directors a couple of times.

The social situation is complicated. I enjoy dances because i like to talk to people but as for actually asking someone to dance. 30 years ago I did not feel uncomfortable doing it but now the oldest women at the dances look younger then me.

It is difficult to find women at the dances in the 60 to 70 year old range. Still I can do the activism stuff and share my writing with people. I think it is usually still acceptable to tell beautiful women that they are beautiful.

And if people have trouble going to sleep I have a lot of boring stories that should put people to sleep rather quickly.

Russell: Did I ever tell you about the time that Bill Fabrey and I ...
Lovely Woman: no---zzzzzzzzzzzzz

Russell


----------



## tink977 (Apr 19, 2007)

29....30 in September and a BBW.

Wow, I can't beleive I am on the "geezer" thread.:blink:


----------



## Ample Pie (May 15, 2007)

I'm 31 chronologically.

also, a fat chick.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 15, 2007)

33, no ifs ands or buts, unlike my lawyer friend, who says he's 35 but 53 in billable hours....


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 16, 2007)

Still single! Oh wait--wrong thread.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 16, 2007)

I am 31 almost 32, wow who would have thought 31 was geezerville.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

I was built in '69... Always big, been said to be handsome, oh, and I'm male...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 18, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I was built in '69... Always big, been said to be handsome, oh, and I'm male...




post pixors plz kthx


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

Well, as I'm just slowly getting used to the thought of having photos taken of me, this has to be enough for today...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 18, 2007)

^^^very nice


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 5, 2008)

*Bumped for the Noobs*


----------



## VVET (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm almost 57 1/2


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 5, 2008)

I was born in 1518 in the village of Glenfinnan on the shores of Loch Shiel and I am immortal. More or less.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 5, 2008)

Somehow, I missed this thread when it got started. I'm not a noob, but here are my stats:

I'm 51, hover between 240 and 260 pounds, 4' 11 - 1/2", BBW. I don't look my age - as people have told me. Some days I feel 51, but most times I still think I'm 29! 

I wish I'd found this thread last year, would have loved traveling down memory land with my fellow geezer and geezettes! 

~Punkin


----------



## LalaCity (Jul 5, 2008)

Turning *cough* 34 in September...

I also posted in the youngsters thread because I still feel young. 

But clearly I'm not.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm a 27 yr old BBW (252lbs...I just gained 3), 5ft tall, curvy proportions. 

I dunno about being in my "prime" cause I've ALWAYS had a super high drive, so sh!t, if I haven't hit my prime yet, I think I'm scared.


----------



## imfree (Jul 5, 2008)

I'ma' checking back in to this thread, I turned
53 early last month. Divorced, 5'8", 440 lbs....


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

I just turned 45 and I am a SSBBW 500+lbs. Luckily I have been told I don't look my age.


----------



## Victim (Jul 5, 2008)

40. I'm a BHM and also an FA married to a SSBBW. Our 19th anniversary is in August.


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 6, 2008)

I guess I missed this the first time also. I am 48 years old. Approximately 350 pounds.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi...I am a 42 year old BBW


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello, I'm Goofy and I'm a BBW. I'm 31 years old, married and living in Providence RI


----------



## JayInBuff (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe there should be a "calling all inbetweeners" 26-40? I'm 33 hardcore FA. I feel like I'm in my 20's until I have a conversation with someone who is in their 20's then I realize that there is a difference.


----------



## Tracy (Jul 7, 2008)

38...almost 39 yrs. old. I'm a BBW... 5'9 and 265 lbs.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 7, 2008)

6'4" 196 Admirer, 33 years old.....oh yeah and I am snarky.


----------



## VinnyPA (Jul 7, 2008)

34 Y/o Bhm


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jul 7, 2008)

*Geezers? Well, this geezer (and geezerette) can still cut it! 
This picture taken 6-22-08​*
View attachment Robert and Ann sawing wood, resized.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 7, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> 6'4" 196 Admirer, 33 years old.....oh yeah and I am snarky.



You're 6'4" ????


*swoons and passes out*


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeap 6'4" and single


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm single, too :batting:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey  thats something in common


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 7, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> Hey  thats something in common



I have to send you some Trance music or old rock tonight


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm 44yrs old (when the hell did that happen???) hardcore ssbbw, around 360lbs, and am 5' 3" tall. Am single. I feel about 17 on the inside, but then I will do or say something completely mumsy (mommish?) and realise I'm not.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 7, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have to send you some Trance music or old rock tonight



wow i never heard Trance music before. Is it as good as a dixieland band singing ICE CREAM?


----------



## Szombathy (Jul 7, 2008)

Glad to hear that I've graduated to "Geezer" status. I'm a 33 year old FA. I feel old when I see my younger compatriots running their lives on facebook and realize I could never do that.


----------



## cactopus (Jul 7, 2008)

JayInBuff said:


> Maybe there should be a "calling all inbetweeners" 26-40? I'm 33 hardcore FA. I feel like I'm in my 20's until I have a conversation with someone who is in their 20's then I realize that there is a difference.



I agree with this totally... I may be 32, and I often realize there is a difference, but damn if I don't chase em anyway.


----------



## dedhart (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm 32 and wondering what ever happened to my twenties.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jul 7, 2008)

Geezer????? OK - if you say so.

42, SSBBW . . .


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 7, 2008)

JayInBuff said:


> Maybe there should be a "calling all inbetweeners" 26-40? I'm 33 hardcore FA. I feel like I'm in my 20's until I have a conversation with someone who is in their 20's then I realize that there is a difference.



Lol, the thread title was meant tongue in cheek. It was "the answer" to the other thread titled "Calling all Youngsters"....and I thought my title definitely catches attention 
I have had some conversations with some twenty-somethings.....that made me awful damn glad to be wayyyyy into my thirties  


Then again, I have had some conversations with children and teens that have made some Sr Citizens look like they don't know their ass from a hole in the ground....so sometimes, age really isn't nothing but a number


----------



## mossystate (Jul 7, 2008)

Thought I would post...................before Green, or as I like to call her....Boog....starts with the " That Monique is sooooo old "...thing




I shall be 46..in 41 days.


Address given to any who absolutely feel they must get me a gift...* sigh *

oh..and...I am fat


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 7, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Thought I would post...................before Green, or as I like to call her....Boog....starts with the " That Monique is sooooo DAMN HOT "...thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quoted for emphasis......


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 7, 2008)

...that makes two of you then!



-Rusty
(otherwise occupied 41YO geezer)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 7, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> ...that makes two of you then!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quoted for emphasis again


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> quoted for emphasis *by one of the two hawtties under discussion* again


(Or, perhaps, one of the three, though my humility suggests otherwise.)
Emphatically Quoted.
-Rusty


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 8, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Thought I would post...................before Green, or as I like to call her....Boog....starts with the " That Monique is sooooo old "...thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG are we REALLY allowed to send gifts?!?! I LOVE giving gifts!!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 8, 2008)

I love giving gifts, the people that receive them think otherwise.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 8, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> I love giving gifts, the people that receive them think otherwise.



what does that mean?


----------



## mossystate (Jul 8, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> OMG are we REALLY allowed to send gifts?!?! I LOVE giving gifts!!




Well..I SUPPOSE I will let people feel good about themselves...sheesh....gift givers..they are SO into themselves!!!!




yeah...snuggle...huh?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 8, 2008)

It seems like when a man gives a woman jewelry the woman usually smiles, when I give a woman jewelry she starts asking if she's on Candid Camera. So I decided no more gifts  Let the Funts do their own work.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 8, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> It seems like when a man gives a woman jewelry the woman usually smiles, when I give a woman jewelry she starts asking if she's on Candid Camera. So I decided no more gifts  Let the Funts do their own work.



Where do you find these women?? Seriously..it sounds like all the women you meet are monsters. Haven't you ever dated one nice woman??


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 8, 2008)

I am sure I did once upon a time. Somehow being nice turns them into monsters. *shrugs*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 8, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> I love giving gifts, the people that receive them think otherwise.



I just want breakfast at Dennys........


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I just want breakfast at Dennys........


And I said, "what about _Breakfast at Denny's_?"
She said, "I think I remember the film,
And as I recall, I think, we both kinda liked it."
And I said, "Well, that's the one thing we've got."

-Rusty
(with apologies to Deep Blue Something)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 8, 2008)

The one thing we had better have is hashbrowns.......

Oh, and iced tea


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The one thing we had better have is hashbrowns.......
> 
> Oh, and iced tea


You like iced tea and hot tea.*
ah, I see.

You like two teas.

-Rusty

*note to spectators -- concurrent thread action goin' on here, folks


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Well, since there was such a big response to the "Calling all Youngsters" thread, I figured we might as well have one for the "26 and up" crowd on this board. I admit I was amazed to see so many young people on the board myself but look forward to hearing from the older gen-x'ers and even the baby boomers
> 
> I'm 38 years old and a BBW
> 
> Oh, and please stipulate whether you are BBW, BHM, FA, FFA, Feeder, etc.




Hmmm...I've probably answered this (I'm too lazy to check) but I'm 42 and an FA.


Dennis


----------



## fatstuart1975 (Jul 9, 2008)

Geezer?!

A few weeks back I was doing an interview with BBC radio Wales (nothing exciting, I do a bit of freelance illustration work and was at a small sci-fi/comics expo) and one of the interveiwers closing comments, not even a question, was 'It must be great knowing your helping keep comics alive and passing them on to the young generation'.

WTF!? I am the young generation!LOL! Aren't I?

I'm a 33 year old gaining fat boy, who loves BBWs of all shapes and sizes 

Fatstuart


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 9, 2008)

OneHauteMama said:


> I'm a 27 yr old BBW (252lbs...I just gained 3), 5ft tall, curvy proportions.
> 
> I dunno about being in my "prime" cause I've ALWAYS had a super high drive, so sh!t, if I haven't hit my prime yet, I think I'm scared.



OK, so 27 is a "geezer" now???


I'm 54. Shit what does that make me??





Oy gevalt.


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi, my name is Melanie and I'm a 36 year old SSBBW. *smiles and waves shyly* You can call me Mellie.
























hehehe....shy....funny! I'm also a cougar-in-training. *rowr*


----------



## HugKiss (Jul 9, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Can someone start a new thread for dinosaurs like me?



baby, you are one hot dinosaur!!!!! :kiss2:


----------



## HollyGirl (Jul 9, 2008)

im 30 and a bbw


----------



## AtlasD (Jul 9, 2008)

51, male, PUB (Pudgy Ugly Bastard), just recently found the courage to intentionally gain (and liking it), and wishing there was something like Dimemensions and the internet 30 years ago. Now what did I do with that eight track tape? Musta left it in the Gremlin......


----------



## DJ_S (Jul 9, 2008)

32 Male and Deffinatley a proud FA!


----------



## Miss Liz (Jul 10, 2008)

45 (46 in November) 
On the border between BBW/SSBBW (5'6" - 310)


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 18, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> I just turned 33 on Sunday... it's my Larry Bird year!
> 
> I've been told by a lot of folks that this age is a pretty ass-kickin and awesome year. Is this true?



Yes, it was ...and 34 ain't so bad either.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 18, 2008)

I just want to say i havent had time to start reading this whole thread from the beginning....

But GEF...you have to be freaking kidding me...I just came to terms with being 30 and now im a bloody geezer?? I just cant win can i?  lol


----------



## TruckHappy2 (Jul 18, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I just want to say i havent had time to start reading this whole thread from the beginning....
> 
> But GEF...you have to be freaking kidding me...I just came to terms with being 30 and now im a bloody geezer?? I just cant win can i?  lol



*Just do as I did 13 years ago when I turned 35 I decided to go backwards. I am now 22 years old.*


----------



## Shosh (Jul 18, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> OK, so 27 is a "geezer" now???
> 
> 
> I'm 54. Shit what does that make me??
> ...



It makes you beautiful. Look at you there in your avatar.

Oy gevalt? Oy va voy!


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 18, 2008)

BBW? SSBBW? I don't even know! (5'5", 296 lbs as of yesterday morning)

36 year old woman wondering where the years have gone... I feel like I'm just really getting started!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 18, 2008)

AtlasD said:


> 51, male, PUB (Pudgy Ugly Bastard), just recently found the courage to intentionally gain (and liking it), and wishing there was something like Dimemensions and the internet 30 years ago. Now what did I do with that eight track tape? Musta left it in the Gremlin......




*I am suprised this thread swept right by me too...but just like I won't say my age now....I wouldn't have a few months ago either..but lets just say...AtlasD...sounds like me...I grew up with the flintstones every afternoon....i remember b/w tv, i was in jr high when the Beatles introduced the white alblum...the only thing i do not like about aging is all the friggin replacement parts, both hips, wrist, some metal in the foot as well LOLOl...but hey...my best gf is 22 and I dance the nite away right beside her, just got back from both BoNNAROO and the ALL GOOD FESTIVAL...median ages there were probably 22 or so...and I felt right at home for the most part.....life is good *

* you could probably see my tonsils if I hadn't had em removed..the big thing in the 60's i believe *  

View attachment smiling.jpg


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jul 19, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> OK, so 27 is a "geezer" now???
> 
> 
> I'm 54. Shit what does that make me??
> ...



How about a gee(whiz)zer?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 20, 2008)

Rowan said:


> But GEF...you have to be freaking kidding me...I just came to terms with being 30 and now im a bloody geezer?? I just cant win can i?  lol



Lordy, lordy, this fairy is soon turning 40....cry me a river, eh?


----------



## runningman (Jul 26, 2008)

33 yr old FA. I get turned on by seeing girls eat so i guess that makes me a feeder although I hate the word. And I also get a major kick outta being squashed. So. All in all I am 'out there'.  But hey. i'm comfortable with it!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lordy, lordy, this fairy is soon turning 40....cry me a river, eh?



You still look wonderful... no matter what age you are :wubu:


----------



## Adrian (Aug 2, 2008)

Going over some of the postings, I appear to be second oldest, Ho Ho Tai is number one! I am 64yo, my oldest daughter is 42yo and, my oldest granddaughter is 17yo!
I am 6'-1/2" and 210lbs and have been an FA since before kindergarden!

Adrian


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> You still look wonderful... no matter what age you are :wubu:


She's right, you know.

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 2, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> She's right, you know.
> 
> -Rusty




You're doing it again Rusty....... :wubu:


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> She's right, you know.
> 
> -Rusty



I think someone is flirting with you GEF!! :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes, but which one of the eighty million men here are you referring to, mariac? 

*ducks and runs from GEF*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 3, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yes, but which one of the eighty million men here are you referring to, mariac?
> 
> *ducks and runs from GEF*




Oh gawd, how I wish......


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi my name is Stan, I'm a FA and I've gotten a year older since I last responded to this thread. Anything that is disk shaped and has music on it is called a record. My CD player just broke but luckily I have an extra needle here somewhere.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Hi my name is Stan, I'm a FA and I've gotten a year older since I last responded to this thread. Anything that is disk shaped and has music on it is called a record. My CD player just broke but luckily I have an extra needle here somewhere.
> 
> Thanks for your time.



You still are as handsome as ever


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> You still are as handsome as ever



You are too kind Mariac1966, thank you for the complement! I'm like a fine wine I suppose... I get better with age but I've reached that point where I'm turning into vinegar.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 3, 2008)

I still cant get over the fact that im a geezer now

*pounds head*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 3, 2008)

You will just have to settle for being a hot geezer Rowan........ :batting: :smitten:


----------



## Rowan (Aug 3, 2008)

as long as im hot to you...thats all that matters...*drool*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 3, 2008)

This is gonna' sound gay but, I'm 47 years young and a BHM!!!


----------



## Rowan (Aug 3, 2008)

uh,...whats gay about that?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

Rowan said:


> uh,...whats gay about that?



That were my thoughts exactly!!


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 4, 2008)

Rowan said:


> as long as im hot to you...thats all that matters...*drool*


 Owoooo Rowan... hope Gainesville is treating you decently...:wubu:


----------



## Aireman (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome to Club Geezer Rowan!


----------



## MattB (Aug 9, 2008)

34 year-old FA, burly but not a BHM, and not a feeder but an encourager of sorts who doesn't like watching other people eat...

Some day I'll get my own category...


----------



## BHMluver (Aug 9, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Well, since there was such a big response to the "Calling all Youngsters" thread, I figured we might as well have one for the "26 and up" crowd on this board. I admit I was amazed to see so many young people on the board myself but look forward to hearing from the older gen-x'ers and even the baby boomers
> 
> I'm 38 years old and a BBW
> 
> Oh, and please stipulate whether you are BBW, BHM, FA, FFA, Feeder, etc.



42 yr. old FFA.... and still have all my teeth yet! LOL


----------



## plumplin3009 (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't mind saying, a very sexy granny at that!

I just found out that my daughter is preg with her 3rd child, which will be my 4th grandchild. Hope this one is a girl! I have 3 boys already. My daughter's oldest boy looked into her belly button and said, "mommy I see my sister in your belly!" Boy I hope he's right!

 Love, Plumplin


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 13, 2008)

Don't know how I missed this old thread...this thread is now a geezer itself!

I'm 51 and a FA/BHM/feedee/feeder (in roughly that order).

I would feel young if my teenage son didn't work so hard at making me feel old...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 13, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm 40 at 400. Like what others have said I don't feel any different either. The only way I show my age is that I think just about all the music of today sucks. There's rarely a performer today I would waste my money buying tickets to see. Otherwise I'm still what I was when I was 22 only I'm much more inclined to stand up for myself.



Ooh I already posted in here. Just thought I'd remind people. :happy:


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Aug 13, 2008)

I just turned 42 and I'm a SSBBW. My late 20s and early 30s were a nightmare, and I'm finding that my 40s so far are pretty friggin' cool. The only thing missing is someone to share it all with. Since we're supposedly at our sexual peak in our 40s, I'm kinda jonesin' to see if that holds true ...


----------



## Rowan (Aug 13, 2008)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Owoooo Rowan... hope Gainesville is treating you decently...:wubu:



It's not too bad darlin... thanks for asking!


----------



## Rowan (Aug 13, 2008)

Aireman said:


> Welcome to Club Geezer Rowan!



Oh thanks! lol


----------

